# Too salty



## JGDean (Sep 9, 2006)

I just made a really good Cannellini soup but it is way too salty as I used prepared ingredients with salt. What can I do to tone down the salt?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 9, 2006)

Could you add a little more liquid? It might help.


----------



## adnan (Sep 9, 2006)

In soups you can add some raw potatos, they will absorb part of the salt when being cooked. Just take them out when done...


----------



## JGDean (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try both.


----------



## adnan (Sep 9, 2006)

Another thing that neutrilizes salt a bit is lemon juice, but only add a little bit at a time!


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

As GB will tell you later, the potato thing is a myth, they don't actually absorb the salt. Since you are adding things to the soup, that is usually what changes the saltiness. 

If you can just add more to your soup, (double the recipe excep the salt) that would likely do it. And that way you will have stuff to freeze.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 9, 2006)

The potato addition to remove salt is basically an old wives' tale, but  it seems to make enough people feel better and believe that it works. What Alix says--add more "stuff" with no salt. You might try a tad of sugar.  Can't hurt and might help.


----------



## adnan (Sep 9, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> As GB will tell you later, the potato thing is a myth, they don't actually absorb the salt. Since you are adding things to the soup, that is usually what changes the saltiness.


 I don't think so, you are taking the potato out when it's done, so in the end you don't have more in there... If the potato doesn't absorb any salt then why do you cook them in sal****er and not just plain water?

edit: I thought salt-water is just one word, but it gets filtered  Admin: you might want to add this to the 'save words list'


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

adnan it will remove salt, but will not change the concentration of the salt, thus the soup will still taste as salty as it started. The potato does not selectivly remove salt. It just acts as a sponge soaking up some of the liquid, which contains some salt. Just as if you put a sponge in the soup, if you tasted the sponge after it would taste salty, but the soup would not taste any less salty.

Here is an excellent article that explains it much better than I ever could.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 9, 2006)

adnan said:
			
		

> I don't think so, you are taking the potato out when it's done, so in the end you don't have more in there... If the potato doesn't absorb any salt then why do you cook them in sal****er and not just plain water?


 
Adnan, I'm afraid Alix and GB are right.  It is explained in 'What Einstein Told His Cook' by Robert Wolke.  He conducted experiments and proved that adding potatoes don't reduce the salt concentration of the soup.  

To your point regarding the potatoes becoming salty after boiling in salt water -- it just means that the potatoes do absorb salt water.  Not that potatoes can selectively extract salt out of the water.  Conclusion: The concentration of salt in the water would not be affected by the potatoes.


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

JGDean, the only good way to tone down the saltiness is to dilute it somehow. The best way to do that without changing the taste of the original soup is to make another batch without salt and combine the two.

If you are not worried about changing the taste then you can just add other ingredients. Some more liquids or veggies or pasta or anything will help, but again the taste will change.


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

That article explains it very well GB


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah he really does a great job. I would highly recommend his books if you liked reading that article.


----------

